# ومن بين ما يجب مراعاته بشكل خاص



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم
هل توضع فاصلة بعد عبارة مثل: ومن بين ما يجب مراعاته بشكل خاص؟
أم أي الجملة الاعتراضية (بشكل خاص) توضع بين شرطتين؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mahaodeh

لماذا تحتاج إلى فاصلة أو أشراط أو أقواس أو أي شيء آخر؟ "بشكل خاص" لا تبدو لي كجملة اعتراضية في السياق الذي أوردته


----------

